# Child killer looking to hook up online



## PMedMoe (15 Sep 2011)

Article Link

Even convicted killers get lonely. 

"I am 60 years young," writes the Ontario prisoner seeking a pen pal on the American website Inmate-Connection. "I have short hair, blue eyes and stands 6 feet tall. I'm slightly overweight but active. I have three passions in life 1. Gardening 2. Computers (programming not the Internet). 3. Cooking. I am a practicing Druid and I also attend Wiccan Services. This is the most important part of my life as it concerns my interaction with the Gods and the planet earth. I will write anyone back who includes a photo." 

He says he's looking for friends. But the inmate is rather misleading when he tells prospective correspondents that he's only behind bars for "assault." 

When, in truth, Saul Betesh is a notorious child killer serving a life sentence for the 1977 sadistic rape and murder of Toronto shoeshine boy Emanuel Jaques. 

More at link

IMHO, this is absolutely sick and I know that there are "prison groupies" out there.  Perhaps someone who works in the system can tell me what kind of safeguards (e.g. Net Nanny) are on these prison computers.


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> When, in truth, Saul Betesh is a notorious child killer serving a life sentence for the 1977 sadistic rape and murder of Toronto shoeshine boy Emanuel Jaques.



Perhaps not so well remembered now, but 15,000 people marched on Nathan Phillips Square, and then up to Queen's Park to demand justice in that case.


----------

